# Ebony and Ivory Mountains



## cgipson1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Not sure about these.. thought I would throw them out to see what TPF thinks...

There was a storm coming in here.. I was trying to shoot macro, and couldn't do it.. too windy, and it was starting to rain 
(beautiful wildflowers, and lots of large red butted Bumblebees... didn't get a decent shot before the storm hit!). So I just 
shot some landscape instead!  lol!




Beautiful clear day on this one


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 12, 2012)

You're bringing back memories of my yearly trips to Denver that I'm not able to take anymore...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I understand what you mean!!


----------



## marmots (Jun 12, 2012)

that first one is beautiful!


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, you asked for it, so here it goes haha... Basically, I believe both are great, so I'll just get to the details and try to explain what I see. 

1) Composition is nice, except maybe for those high trees on the left that cause a certain unbalance to the whole picture. Besides that, it seems to be a little dark in the foreground for my taste. Love the clouds, and the mountain is a little small in comparison to the rest of the image... 

2) Although it's lacking something in the foreground to give a better sense of depth (in comparison to the first one), I believe the composition is stronger. Almost perfectly balance, except for that tree reaching the top of the picture, which makes me wish to see something on the left side to balance it.

Again, I really like both pics, but just trying to look where's room for improvement. 
Great work! :thumbup:


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 12, 2012)

That first image, I swear I've been there too....


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 12, 2012)

marmots said:


> that first one is beautiful!



Thank you! It was a beautiful place! Going to have to go back soon....


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 12, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> That first image, I swear I've been there too....



On 125... about 50 miles south of Walden...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 12, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Well, you asked for it, so here it goes haha... Basically, I believe both are great, so I'll just get to the details and try to explain what I see.
> 
> 1) Composition is nice, except maybe for those high trees on the left that cause a certain unbalance to the whole picture. Besides that, it seems to be a little dark in the foreground for my taste. Love the clouds, and the mountain is a little small in comparison to the rest of the image...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comments... I think I prefer #2 also... especially since I can't enlarge the mountain in #1!  On #2.. there is road directly below where I cropped it.. nice curvy road, that I wanted to leave in the shot. But it didn't look good. May have to try that one again!


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 13, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Thanks for the comments... I think I prefer #2 also... especially since I can't enlarge the mountain in #1!  On #2.. there is road directly below where I cropped it.. nice curvy road, that I wanted to leave in the shot. But it didn't look good. May have to try that one again!



Maybe if you get a lower (or higher) perspective, that'd make the road more appealing... sometimes that helps
When I see pics like this, I want to quit my job, get out of this city and head to Patagonia...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 13, 2012)

ALmost an infrared feel to them. I like #2, but not much going on. #1 could possibly use a bit more exposure to bring out some of the nice details in the lower 2/3.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> ALmost an infrared feel to them. I like #2, but not much going on. #1 could possibly use a bit more exposure to bring out some of the nice details in the lower 2/3.



Something like this?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 13, 2012)

Curious what it's like in color too.


----------



## Cpi2011 (Jun 13, 2012)

I love your first image very much..... and second is not bad.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Cpi2011 said:


> I love your first image very much..... and second is not bad.



Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## IByte (Jun 13, 2012)

Number 1, the clouds are drawing me in more.  Then again I enjoy stormy weather.  You live in a great location Charlie.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 13, 2012)

IByte said:


> Number 1, the clouds are drawing me in more.  Then again I enjoy stormy weather.



High country storm.. Clear one minute.. dark and wet and windy the next. It came up really fast! I like stormy weather too.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 13, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> BlueMeanieTSi said:
> 
> 
> > That first image, I swear I've been there too....
> ...



The "bowl" in the background is what looks familiar.  I know you mentioned before about having a bike at one point, Route 7 I think it is has to be the greatest road on the planet.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Curious what it's like in color too.



Color.. sure.. here you are!


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 13, 2012)

I could die for the first one....seemed simple at first glance, but there is a lot going on there!  Every time I look back at it I see something different...it is definitely my kind of picture.....Wow!

BandW much more telling than color, in this case....and I like the first version posted.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 13, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> I could die for the first one....seemed simple at first glance, but there is a lot going on there!  Every time I look back at it I see something different...it is definitely my kind of picture.....Wow!
> 
> BandW much more telling than color, in this case....and I like the first version posted.



Thanks Charlie... Good name you have there!!! lol!


----------



## IByte (Jun 13, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> High country storm.. Clear one minute.. dark and wet and windy the next. It came up really fast! I like stormy weather too.



My area is bipolar, yesterday it was 90+ degrees, today 73, then it will have a relapse and go back to 50 ugh.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yea.. that occasionally happens here.. especially early spring or late fall. We will have a 70-80 degree day.. and then we will have snow... lol!


----------



## Desi (Jun 13, 2012)

For me, the black and white works better as an atmospheric shot.  It shows the storm wonderfully, but the grass and stream seem a bit too dark.  I'd try a crop just above the stream.

The color image treats your foreground better, at the expense of that storm.

Man, I wish I had mountains like that in my backyard.

btw....I spilled coffee of my camera and now my pop-up flash won't work.....do you think I could spin that into an excuse to get a D800?  Seeing your images is really making me want one.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Desi said:


> For me, the black and white works better as an atmospheric shot.  It shows the storm wonderfully, but the grass and stream seem a bit too dark.  I'd try a crop just above the stream.
> 
> The color image treats your foreground better, at the expense of that storm.
> 
> ...



What did  you think of the 2nd B&W image.. where I lightened up the foreground significantly? http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/287699-ebony-ivory-mountains.html#post2618338

Thanks Desi! It is only the camera, after all.. I just push the button!   lol! I don't know.. got 3k laying around? If so, I highly recommend it! It is a wonderful piece of hardware!  But I think I got some really good shots with my D7000 also... (of course, now I want to go an reshoot them with the D800.. lol!)


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 13, 2012)

Something about number one is bothering me and I don't know how to say what it is.  I love the comp and the scene overall, but it seems too dark, the one you lightened seems too contrasty (if that's the right word), its like really dark or really light, not much in between.  I dunno.  Seeing the color I can see why it converted that way.  It is almost like there is two images in one.  The mountains and clouds as one image and the stream and trees as another.  Individually they probly work well but together its like its not fitting together.  Or it's just me.  lol.

Hey...did you happen to bracket that shot?  Wondering if a HDR would look awesome of that shot.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> Something about number one is bothering me and I don't know how to say what it is.  I love the comp and the scene overall, but it seems too dark, the one you lightened seems too contrasty (if that's the right word), its like really dark or really light, not much in between.  I dunno.  Seeing the color I can see why it converted that way.  It is almost like there is two images in one.  The mountains and clouds as one image and the stream and trees as another.  Individually they probly work well but together its like its not fitting together.  Or it's just me.  lol.
> 
> Hey...did you happen to bracket that shot?  Wondering if a HDR would look awesome of that shot.



No.. that one I didn't bracket.. not with the storm coming it. It was shoot a few frames, and run for the car! lol!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 13, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> > Something about number one is bothering me and I don't know how to say what it is.  I love the comp and the scene overall, but it seems too dark, the one you lightened seems too contrasty (if that's the right word), its like really dark or really light, not much in between.  I dunno.  Seeing the color I can see why it converted that way.  It is almost like there is two images in one.  The mountains and clouds as one image and the stream and trees as another.  Individually they probly work well but together its like its not fitting together.  Or it's just me.  lol.
> ...



lol, I hear ya


----------



## Desi (Jun 14, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Desi said:
> 
> 
> > For me, the black and white works better as an atmospheric shot.  It shows the storm wonderfully, but the grass and stream seem a bit too dark.  I'd try a crop just above the stream.
> ...



I like the second image as well.    Lighter foreground is nice.  Good compositional elements to emphasize the peak.  The peak itself, though, seems to recede into the picture.  It has a dark shadow on it and is otherwise mid-tone, lacking the snow and clouds behind it that give such great contrast to the ridge to the right.

I'm glad to know you are enjoying the D800.  Any regrets on not going with the D4?  I was all set on the D7000 as my next camera.....but I'm torn about going full frame and the increased ISO that comes with some of those cameras.  I've been buying lenses with that goal in mind.  I've just been thinking about it more since I almost ruined my D90.


----------



## simvai (Jun 14, 2012)

Note to self: Take more black & white shots...

To the OP: Amazing photos, I really like them!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm in the "foreground's too dark" camp on the first one, but I love the second version of the first one and the first (and only) version of the second one. Wow, that sentence made my head hurt. 

I kinda like the color version too, but I think I'd prefer a slightly desaturated color version. Probably wouldn't prefer it over the B&W though.

Yeah, I sure wish *I* had a D800 so I could take pictures just like you. It's purely this D5100 that's holding me back. :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Desi said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Desi said:
> ...



Hard call... D7000 is great camera! D800 is a great camera! Just depends on your needs, wants, and budget!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 14, 2012)

simvai said:


> Note to self: Take more black & white shots...
> 
> To the OP: Amazing photos, I really like them!



Thank you!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 14, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I'm in the "foreground's too dark" camp on the first one, but I love the second version of the first one and the first (and only) version of the second one. Wow, that sentence made my head hurt.
> 
> I kinda like the color version too, but I think I'd prefer a slightly desaturated color version. Probably wouldn't prefer it over the B&W though.
> 
> Yeah, I sure wish *I* had a D800 so I could take pictures just like you. It's purely this D5100 that's holding me back. :lmao:



Yep.. It's the Camera... not the Photographer!


----------



## Desi (Jun 14, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the "foreground's too dark" camp on the first one, but I love the second version of the first one and the first (and only) version of the second one. Wow, that sentence made my head hurt.
> ...



I knew it!!!


Oh, and they are great shots.  I got so caught up in critique I forgot to mention the obvious.


----------



## Troutwind (Jun 15, 2012)

I like both.
I ran traps for a couple of winters while a teenager. The first photo takes me back to those cold, raw days with aching wet hands and trying finish in time to outrun a storm. For my personal taste the foreground is too dark. 
I like #2 quite a bit. My eye was instantly drawn to the distant peak and the clouds. For me the foreground serves only to channel my eyes to that portion of the photo.. The tall tree at the right is a distraction. I would narrow the the view to exclude that aspect of the photo. I think it would still balance well with the left of center peak being balanced by the snow cover and white clouds to the right.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Troutwind said:


> I like both.
> I ran traps for a couple of winters while a teenager. The first photo takes me back to those cold, raw days with aching wet hands and trying finish in time to outrun a storm. For my personal taste the foreground is too dark.
> I like #2 quite a bit. My eye was instantly drawn to the distant peak and the clouds. For me the foreground serves only to channel my eyes to that portion of the photo.. The tall tree at the right is a distraction. I would narrow the the view to exclude that aspect of the photo. I think it would still balance well with the left of center peak being balanced by the snow cover and white clouds to the right.



Thank you! I appreciate the comments!


----------



## hoyinsiu (Jul 4, 2012)

like them both


----------

